# Brushing to cut down on hair around house?



## JohnO

Hi, does anyone brush their Vizsla regularly to control hair around the house? Is it worth doing? My hair problem isn't real bad but I do find myself having to constantly clean my jacket, car and blankets. Thanks.


----------



## solefald

Nope. Dre does not really shed. Compared to the cat, he does not shed at all. 
But most dogs and cats shed, so at some point you will either get used to the hair or get used to cleaning it. 


Are you noticing an unusual amount of hair or just OCD?


----------



## R E McCraith

a run thru some tall grass is natures brush - also brushing distributes their essential oils which is a good thing - just do not over do or you will have a pup with dry skin


----------



## texasred

I have a soft rubber brush that I use on the dogs once or twice a month. It looks like the curry comb I used to use on the horses. It helps some, but with 3 dogs in the house your going to find hair.


----------



## MilesMom

I curry comb both our dogs. Miles only about once a month. Chase's coat is changing as he is becoming an adult now, so he's losing more hair and we are brushing him once a week.


----------



## mswhipple

I also use a rubber curry brush to groom Willie's coat, but mostly during the summer months. In the wintertime, it seems he barely sheds at all. 

_("Four Paws Rubber Curry Brush for Dogs")_


----------



## Ksana

MilesMom said:


> I curry comb both our dogs. Miles only about once a month. Chase's coat is changing as he is becoming an adult now, so he's losing more hair and we are brushing him once a week.


May I ask when do they change their coats to an adult one, at what age?


----------



## SteelCityDozer

They should change their coat around a year but it will also align with a season change. So Penny was born in April so the following spring she was around a year and shed a lot. Dozer was born in August so his was the autumn after he turned a year. Make sense?


----------



## Ksana

SteelCityDozer said:


> They should change their coat around a year but it will also align with a season change. So Penny was born in April so the following spring she was around a year and shed a lot. Dozer was born in August so his was the autumn after he turned a year. Make sense?


Thanks, it does. My boy is about a year now, so it is good to know.


----------



## MilesMom

I guess it depends on the dog maybe? Chase was on the lighter end of Vizslas when we got him. This soft puppy fur has been slowly coming out and his coat coming in is darker and he is getting saddle markings on his shoulders.


----------



## Ksana

MilesMom said:


> I guess it depends on the dog maybe? Chase was on the lighter end of Vizslas when we got him. This soft puppy fur has been slowly coming out and his coat coming in is darker and he is getting saddle markings on his shoulders.


How old is Chase now?


----------



## MilesMom

Chase is 8 months. 

We also noticed that Miles' belly was pretty bald when we got him, and now he has a very light amount of fur on his tummy. Chase had more fur on his belly and inner legs and now it's all coming out and looking like Miles' finer/ shorter tummy hair.


----------



## pippylongstocking

Like organicthoughts, I don't do much with Ester's coat. She hasn't had a proper bath since she was a puppy, just a wash down when she's muddy. She's 2 next month. I also occasionally put my rubber gloves on and stroke her down. Lifts any loose hairs, and her coat shines beautifully. She will also stand and let me Hoover her down (on a low setting), that may not get as much hair out as the gloves method, but she loves it!


----------

